# Biggest black drum ever caught on apache pier



## hardcoretim101 (May 10, 2010)

hi my names tim yall can call me buddy, i just join the forum here thought ide introuduce myself with a nice fishin story from this past weekend.

i was jigging on apache pier in myrtle beach, SC with a clarkspoon instead of gold hook and straws jigging rig, caught a limit of spanish and then at the end of the day i hooked up with this bohemouth black drum, i had a 14ft abu garcia surf rod with a 4/0 pen longbeach with 30 lbs test, fought him for about 5 10 min, then he ran straight under the pier..... my rod was bent completly over 90 degrees and i was up on the railing trying to hold on to him, he came out the other side and my buddy jeff dropped the net down but he was too far from the pier on the other side to net, so i gave it one last pull with all the strength i could muster cause honetly i was wore out from him haha. so i gave him one last pull and they got him in the net most amazing day on a pier yet.


----------



## Nairb (May 6, 2010)

Seriously nice fish man. Those drum can pull.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome fish....congrats


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome aboard and nice job on the black


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go. How much did he weigh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Welcome to the family.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

hey my friend i dont think thats a black drum it looks like a red drum to me but its still a nice fish way to go


----------

